
I failed to convince my students about code-generation (2015) - mpweiher
https://modeling-languages.com/failed-convince-students-benefits-code-generation/
======
raxxorrax
I would love to try some but at least 10-15 years ago all these tool weren't
very usable for productive work. The generated code was ok, but you could have
just written that yourself. That would be especially educational for
beginners.

Additionally, fresh programmers, that had an introduction to OO and some
design patterns, would probably create excessive wallpapers.

That said, I really like tools that go the other way by visualizing the
structure of your code. Not applicable to every language, but still
interesting.

